# PVC Glue Safe?



## etherjez (Aug 5, 2012)

I have started building my own hide and climbing stuff for my Leopard Gecko. 
I have got to the point of finishing the grouting and starting the painting, however, on the guide I am using (lizard-landscapes), he uses non-toxic sealant to finish it off. Unfortunately the brand he uses is not sold in the UK, and I have looked EVERYWHERE for some, to no avail. I read somewhere, that PVC glue after leaving it time to dry, is safe for use as a water-bowl cover, does that mean it would be safe to use as the sealant on my Gecko's hide?

Jez :2thumb:


----------



## etherjez (Aug 5, 2012)

Or pva


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

pva would be crap in a water area, it will go tacky at the first touch then will start reverting back to liquid form if left in contact with the water,even the so-called waterproof stuff as its not meant for 24/7 contact

a pond sealer is 100% safe for reps, but as you only need a small amount just get a tube of aquarium sealent and spread it on both these methods will make it 100% waterproof providing you cover every bit.

a varnish will work for just mimor splashbacks, but the fumes that longer to clear


----------



## etherjez (Aug 5, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> pva would be crap in a water area, it will go tacky at the first touch then will start reverting back to liquid form if left in contact with the water,even the so-called waterproof stuff as its not meant for 24/7 contact
> 
> a pond sealer is 100% safe for reps, but as you only need a small amount just get a tube of aquarium sealent and spread it on both these methods will make it 100% waterproof providing you cover every bit.
> 
> a varnish will work for just mimor splashbacks, but the fumes that longer to clear


Would a low VOC varnish work?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

etherjez said:


> Would a low VOC varnish work?


for just splash back purposes, nothing where its submerged


----------



## etherjez (Aug 5, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> for just splash back purposes, nothing where its submerged


Just brought a aquatic sealant, so its all good now


----------

